# First Cuban Box Purchase?



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I was reading over the sticky thread "Habanos for Beginners" and I just cant decide which ones I want. I recently came into some cash and I want to blow it on expensive cigars... smart right? (probably not) but whatever. For the money which box of cigars is the best bang for your buck while also simultaneously being a great newb starter for Cubans... Seeing as how this will be a relatively large and expensive purchase for me I really don't want to buy a box of something that can be hit or miss. I wish they sold samplers!

As always thanks for the advice! :ss


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

RASS, which was my first box, albeit a split:ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I feel like a box split would probably be best... but then again i dont think you can do that with cubans ahah


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Partagas Shorts, Montecristo #3's (a favorite of mine), and Montecristo Robusto '06 EL's (these are never miss, always hit).:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

If you are new to Habanos I would highly recommend purchasing a sampler of many different marcas / vitolas (this can be done). To commit to an entire box of one particular cigar, in the absence of experience, may result in disappointment. JMHO.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Purchasing Cuban cigars is illegal for any United States citizen. I suggest against it, lest you face the apportioned legal repercussions. :ss

Edit: To add a bit of useful info. From my severly limited Cuban experience I've found that Monte IVs, Partagas Charlottes, and ERdM Choix Supreme would all be very worth of a box purchase, IMO. But I agree that you should sample some and find what suits your taste.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

scoot said:


> Purchasing Cuban cigars is illegal for any United States citizen. I suggest against it, lest you face the apportioned legal repercussions. :ss
> 
> Edit: To add a bit of useful info. From my severly limited Cuban experience I've found that Monte IVs, Partagas Charlottes, and ERdM Choix Supreme would all be very worth of a box purchase, IMO. But I agree that you should sample some and find what suits your taste.


eh... im very good at eluding law enforcement


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

You know, there are two schools of thought that you should consider.

The first school of thought is the one you're pondering.

Let me suggest to you that you buy "Several" boxes of some less expensive yet in no way substandard cigars.

Just imagine your humi or cooler packed with CC boxes of all different varieties.

Just a thought.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

what cubans have u tried??


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> what cubans have u tried??


Well in High School there was Belinda, in college I had a Kristina and in the Army, Marisa was such a treat. . . oh wait - wrong forum - never mind :ss

Ron


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

If its your first box ever I'd suggest you try something well regarded and not too pricey e.g. shorts, monte #4s or the like...

Why? Well consensus on these or the like is pretty good and since you are testing the waters better to do so w/o breaking the bank especially if you are exploring vendor choices as well.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> If its your first box ever I'd suggest you try something well regarded and not too pricey e.g. shorts, monte #4s or the like...
> 
> Why? Well consensus on these or the like is pretty good and since you are testing the waters better to do so w/o breaking the bank especially if you are exploring vendor choices as well.


If you are committed to a box, this is a very good suggestion. I'd add Bolivar PCs to the mix as well (though I suspect you'll get a different answer from each and every person who responds to this thread).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> If you are committed to a box, this is a very good suggestion. I'd add *Bolivar PCs *to the mix as well (though I suspect you'll get a different answer from each and every person who responds to this thread).


That was my first thought....if you can elude law enforcement, of course.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Once again I will push the Trinidad Reyes. They are reasonably priced and always ready to go. I have never been let down by the Reyes. Get the Reyes. If you are disappointed, I will take them off your hands.

ETA

A lot of vendors offer 3, 5 and 10 packs of cigars. Available brands include Montecristo, Trinidad, Cohiba, Partagas, and RyJ.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Boli PCs
Monte#4s
Rass
Hoyo Epis
Party Shorts 
PLPCs
ERDM Choix Sup



Give one of those a try if you want a nice box of cigars.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Samplers can bought by non U.S. residents.Research is the key...
BTW,my first box was H.Upmann #1s which are not available anymore...


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Golfman said:


> I was reading over the sticky thread "Habanos for Beginners" and I just cant decide which ones I want. I recently came into some cash and I want to blow it on expensive cigars... smart right? (probably not) but whatever. For the money which box of cigars is the best bang for your buck while also simultaneously being a great newb starter for Cubans... Seeing as how this will be a relatively large and expensive purchase for me I really don't want to buy a box of something that can be hit or miss. I wish they sold samplers!
> 
> As always thanks for the advice! :ss


Get a bunch of 5ers and decide what you like. :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Boli PCs
> Monte#4s
> Rass
> Hoyo Epis
> ...


:tpd: These are all great "beginner" Habanos, and will adequately wax your skiis for the super-steep slope


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Golfman said:


> eh... im very good at eluding law enforcement


The U.S. Treasury Department loves a challenge.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Monte's and Partagas are the way to go for beginners I would think, but then again I've never had a bad cuban


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

I started with 5ers of each of the following:

RASS
Partagas 898
Diplomaticos 2
Trinidad Reyes
Boli RC


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

As some others have suggested the thing to do would be purchase samplers and try them to see what you like. Then you can think about a box.

Of course, if you are set on getting a box, I don't think anyone has mentioned the San Cristobal El Principe's can be found a very decent prices and a great little cigar also.

CBF:w


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am on the full box side of purchases. Sure getting a bunch of 5 packs is great. It could be just me, but when I have 5,4,3,2 of a cigar left. I don't want to smoke it. Now with full boxes I don't have to feel bad about smoking b/c there are 20,19,18 left. By the time the next box is ready to smoke there is a nice 10 pack of the previous box ready for long term aging.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> I am on the full box side of purchases. Sure getting a bunch of 5 packs is great. It could be just me, but when I have 5,4,3,2 of a cigar left. I don't want to smoke it. Now with full boxes I don't have to feel bad about smoking b/c there are 20,19,18 left. By the time the next box is ready to smoke there is a nice 10 pack of the previous box ready for long term aging.


:tpd:

I totally agree.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a feeling that no matter what you buy it's gona be good and you are going to like it. Just look out for the Cuban Cigar Police.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> I am on the full box side of purchases. Sure getting a bunch of 5 packs is great. It could be just me, but when I have 5,4,3,2 of a cigar left. I don't want to smoke it. Now with full boxes I don't have to feel bad about smoking b/c there are 20,19,18 left. By the time the next box is ready to smoke there is a nice 10 pack of the previous box ready for long term aging.


True - but what the 5ers did for me was tell me what I wanted full boxes of first - without committing to an entire box of the unknown.

I took the advise of a FOG - when I buy a 5er I put one aside for aging. When I get a box I'll put 3-5 aside.

No matter what you choose - enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Alright, So here is whats on the way. I made my own sampler so to speak.

Included is...

Partagas Shorts
Bolivar PC's
Montecristo #4
Por Larranga petite Coronas Cabinet

So what do you think? For the most part i took Richards advice... :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like your selection so far. Party Shorts are definitely essential. Not sure about the Monte 4s though.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RGD said:


> Well in High School there was Belinda, in college I had a Kristina and in the Army, Marisa was such a treat. . . oh wait - wrong forum - never mind :ss
> 
> Ron


:r:chk:chk


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

RYJ petit coronas are a great smoke, and a good strength/size to start with.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

RyJ Cazadores 
Straight up old school Cuban cigar.
Smoke a cigar that you can feel. 

This was my 1st box of Cubans but I looked for the strongest cigar.
For me its flavor captures the essence of the old school cigars.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i would go for a box of Monte 4's. affordable and enjoyable smokes

Mikko


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Golfman said:


> Alright, So here is whats on the way. I made my own sampler so to speak.
> 
> Included is...
> 
> ...


Let us know what YOU think! :tu


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> Let us know what YOU think! :tu


Awesome! Will do :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice line up! I see you are a quick smoke fan like myself!:ss


----------

